# Painting over wallpaper sizing



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it advisable to paint over wall sizing? I used a powder mixed w/ water sizing. I've decided I would rather paint that particular wall than wallpaper. When I run my hand over the wall it doesn't feel any more or less rough as walls with no sizing and paper.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wash it off--then use a green or white scrub pad---and a final wipe with clear water.

Seal it with Gardz primer---do not paint directly over the sizing---it will soften and look like heck.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

+1 on what Oh'Mike said.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Generally, it is not considered as a good idea to prime over wallpaper sizing. The reason being most of the times the old paste come off with hot sudsy water, which is definitely undesirable. Painting over an uneven surface is surely not recommended, but if you feel that it is not rough you can go ahead with the painting idea.


----------

